# Brauduino controlled electric smoker?



## lael (29/6/14)

I had a brainwave today - stick an electric oven element in an aldi smoker, control temp with a brauduino controller. Hook up a fan to recirculate air. ensure everything is VERY well grounded.

Got me wondering - would it work? How do electric smokers do their thing?


----------



## browndog (29/6/14)

It would definitely work. I have a Masterbuilt electric smoker that has a temp probe about 1/2 way up the smoker and an electric element below the smoker box that contains the wood. Should work a treat.


----------



## lael (29/6/14)

Sweet! Would you mind taking a photo of how the element and woodbox are located? Does it hav a fan or similar to circulate?


----------



## booargy (29/6/14)

electric frypan?


----------



## mr_wibble (30/6/14)

booargy said:


> electric frypan?


Yeah, or one of those single-element hotplate doobies.


----------



## lael (30/6/14)

Would they burn out?


----------



## Cavemanbrew (30/6/14)

Electric frying pan, seen one, worked well, the guy was up Tamworth way, he was just using the inbuilt thermostat. 

Any the ribs that came out were f)$/&@ing awesome.


----------



## lael (30/6/14)

Wow, so simple. What was his ribs technique?


----------



## lael (30/6/14)

woodchips in the frypan?


----------



## browndog (30/6/14)

lael said:


> Sweet! Would you mind taking a photo of how the element and woodbox are located? Does it hav a fan or similar to circulate?


No problem, I'll get em up in the next day or two.


----------



## Cavemanbrew (30/6/14)

lael said:


> woodchips in the frypan?





lael said:


> Wow, so simple. What was his ribs technique?





lael said:


> woodchips in the frypan?


Turned on the fry pan, 5/6 on the Dial, grabbed a couple of hand fully of Old American oak chips, (tasted and smelt like port barrel), wet them with a mister(squirt bottle) three times after a couple of mouths fills of beer, ribs were in a glad bags with chilli, soy sauce, HP sauce, Worcestershire sauce, mixed herbs, (master foods I think). The other was hoy sin sauce, honey, oyster sauce, small amount of mustard,seeded, crushed peanuts. 

The box was a couple of old orange boxes(the timber ones) covered in a couple of hashing bags (sprayed with the mister a couple of times) a couple of old BBQ grills were in between the boxes and He marinated them the night before, (beef ribs) 
Chucked a hand full of chips in the fry pan and slid it under the boxes that we're sitting on four bricks, cooked them for 1.1/2 Hrs I think he chucked another hand full in half way thru.(chips) 


Well sticky, hot, yum, and 4 kg of ribs were just enough, and a good dark ale was the desert. Haven't been up there shooting for a long time now. This post has spired me to get some from the butcher, BUGGER YOU.


----------



## gava (30/6/14)

I've converted an Aldi smoker into a coal smoker.. sealed up the botton box got, a SS collider put a probe in where the temp probe was... got a ball valve down the bottom with a blower probe connected to a PID... its not as effective as my old ugly drum smoker for longer cooks (i.e. 16hr) due to a smaller fire box but works ok. I'm sure the electric element would work just fine... 

The thing about the aldi smokers are they are sealed like a old out house... I need to get some high temp food grade silicone and a seal for the door and it'll be a lot better, how's other people with aldi smokers find the head loss?

gav


----------



## browndog (30/6/14)

Here you go, the pics should be fairly self explanatory, but feel free to fire off any more questions.























cheers

Browndog


----------

